# Mag-Float - With a Bowfront?



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have any idea how effective (if at all) Mag-Float algae cleaners are with bowfront aquariums?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They work just fine. In fact, the angle of the front corners makes them even less likely to pop apart when you go around the corners.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing more satisfying that a nice quick and clear answer! Thanks TheOldSalt.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

wr:

I did not want to detract from TOS's response and hence have not posted until you responded.

I use Maganvore cleaners as they work with acrylic as well as glass.

Three recommended items based on experience:

[1] Purchase one which is greater strength than recommended by the manufacturer.

[2] Purchase the brush, extra pads and tune up pack as this will save you shipping costs 3 months from now.

[3] Do not get your fingers between the cleaning head and the magnet!

TR


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool link, thanks. I'll definitely consider one of those too.


----------

